# Pups first bird!



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I have spent countless hours exposing my pup to birds, building confidence and threw some training in the mix! This weekend marked our 4th day hunting grouse and I have let around 30 -40 flushes fly with no shots fired. He finally handled a bird properly and held till flush and I was able to pull the trigger and put his first wild bird down and in the bird bag! It was a great moment and one I won’t soon forget!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!!! 

That is a proud moment. 

The first of many I'm certain.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> Fantastic!!!
> 
> That is a proud moment.
> 
> The first of many I'm certain.


Thanks Bret! Let's hope so.. I'm chomping at the bit for Chukar season to get going!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I know it is tough but you are building a better bird dog. The puppy season is all about fun and letting that sucker find birds. He's gonna be solid!


----------

